# Chrome Rechtsklick für Incognito geht nicht mehr



## Smoke (4. August 2012)

*Chrome Rechtsklick für Incognito geht nicht mehr*

N´Abend....

mir ist seit ein paar tagen aufgefallen, dass ich google chrome nicht mehr per rechtklick auf die verknüpfung in der taskleiste direct im incognito modus starten kann. der eintrag ist einfach weg. aber nur an meinem laptop. auf meinem haupt pc gehts noch. und ohne dass ich irgendwas gemacht oder geupdated habe. 

OS: Win7 Home Premium
Chrome: die aktuellste

eine directe verknüpfung dass der immer im incognito startet will ich nicht... so wie es war war es super. so konnte ich mehrere tabs offen haben die ich irgendwann noch lesen wollte. und wenn ich mal eben schnell was nachgucken will, einfach ein incognito fenster öffnen (mit der selben verknüpfung in der taskleiste)... eine funktion die ich jeden tag genutzt habe ist jetzt weg... 

hat jemand einen rat???


----------



## buxtehude (7. August 2012)

*AW: Chrome Rechtsklick für Incognito geht nicht mehr*

wäre Strg+Umschalttaste+N für dich eine annehmbare lösung?


----------



## Smoke (8. August 2012)

*AW: Chrome Rechtsklick für Incognito geht nicht mehr*



buxtehude schrieb:


> wäre Strg+Umschalttaste+N für dich eine annehmbare lösung?


 
kenn ich... und nein... denn dazu müsste ich den browser erstmal öffnen und alle gespeicherten tabs öffnen sich gleich mit.... 

ich glaube ich muss den browser deinstallen und neu installen...


----------



## buxtehude (12. August 2012)

*AW: Chrome Rechtsklick für Incognito geht nicht mehr*

und, hat die neuinstallation etwas gebracht?

hast du es vllt. mal mit zwei verschiedenen verknüpfungen (eine mit incognito und eine ohne) probiert?


----------



## Smoke (13. August 2012)

*AW: Chrome Rechtsklick für Incognito geht nicht mehr*

bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen... aber vllt heute abed wenn ich früh genug wieder zuhause bin... 

ich poste hier obs was gebracht hat...


----------



## buxtehude (13. August 2012)

*AW: Chrome Rechtsklick für Incognito geht nicht mehr*

das wäre nett


----------



## Smoke (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Chrome Rechtsklick für Incognito geht nicht mehr*

so... sorry dass es so lange gedauert hatte... hatte viel zu tun... lol ^^

ok, es gibt neueigkeiten... eins vorweg ich könnte kotzen... 

was passiert ist: 
Ich dachte am laptop wurde kein update vorgenommen (von mir jedenfalls nicht)... aber chrome hat sich von alleine geupdatet... das ist mir aufgefallen, da aus irgend einem grund, der chrome browser auf meinem hauptrechner ne ältere version war... (irgend eine 16ner version... jetzt aktuell 22.blaaa)

so... am lappy ne neuinstallation durchgeführt... der rechtklick auf das Chrome symbol zeigt wieder die option: "Aufgaben: Neues Inkognito-Fenster"... aaabbeeerrrr... das symbol dazu ist nur ein "es gibt kein symbol"-symbol (wenn ihr versteht was ich meine). Und beim draufklicken kommt ein "unbekannter fehler" und chrome startet nicht. Der normale start geht allerdings normal, und kann darüber auch ein inkognito fenster öffnen... hmmm... 

und why ich wircklich kotze? weil nach dem update auf meinem hauptrechner ich den scheiss jetzt auch am hauptrechner habe... direct ins inkognito modus geht nicht... 

sorry für die rechtschreibfehler... ich mach mich weiter ans basteln.... 


EDIT:  es geht nicht... weder aufm laptop noch aufm hauptrechner... jetzt muss ich 2 verknüpfungen benutzten... eine normale im Startmenü angeheftet und eine inkognito an der Taskleiste angeheftet... es liegt wohl an der version... früher gings einfach... sogar der internet explorer bekommt das hin... =(


----------

